# adaptateur vesa sur cinema display



## c.buren (10 Octobre 2011)

je souhaite monter l'adaptateur vesa sur mon cinema display 27 de mai 2011. Comment démonter le pied actuel du cinema display??? Il n'y a pas de notice de démontage et apple ne donne pas de renseignement. (pas classe d'une société qui se dit à la pointe de la techno et de l'innovation)
Merci pour votre aide en espèrent que cela soit possible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2011)

Ben, possible ça doit être, mais la notice, c'est avec l'adaptateur qu'elle est fournie, j'imagine, comme l'outil nécessaire au démontage du pied !


----------



## c.buren (10 Octobre 2011)

et non. il y  a une notice pour fixer l'adaptateur mais pas pour démonter le pied.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2011)

c.buren a dit:


> et non. il y  a une notice pour fixer l'adaptateur mais pas pour démonter le pied.



Ah ?


----------



## c.buren (10 Octobre 2011)

je suis impressionné. Bravo et Merci pour ce premier résultat. 
As tu la suite car le montage ne semble pas correspondre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Octobre 2011)

c.buren a dit:


> je suis impressionné. Bravo et Merci pour ce premier résultat.
> As tu la suite car le montage ne semble pas correspondre.



Ben oui, j'ai la suite, mais je doute qu'elle t'intéresse, la suite, c'est le remontage du pied !


----------



## c.buren (10 Octobre 2011)

j'ai testé "l'astuce" de la carte de crédit pour faire apparaître la fixation (les vis) du pied mais je suis curieux (et plus) de réussir à faire disparaitre dans son logement cette fixation. Si tu as ce détail je suis preneur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2011)

c.buren a dit:


> j'ai testé "l'astuce" de la carte de crédit pour faire apparaître la fixation (les vis) du pied mais je suis curieux (et plus) de réussir à faire disparaitre dans son logement cette fixation. Si tu as ce détail je suis preneur.



D'après ce que j'ai lu plus loin, c'est la même méthode avec le pied ou l'adaptateur VESA, mais je n'ai que le pied. Je te le mets !


----------

